
Ask HN: Best way to improve your technical writing skills? - hazard
What&#x27;s the best way to improve your technical writing skills? I don&#x27;t mean marketing material for websites, but rather memos, technical reports, white papers, etc.<p>My target audience is technically-savvy management but presumably the same advice would apply for white papers written for potential customers.
======
rvz
I don't believe in finding a 'best way' to improving your tech writing skills.
But what I can recommend is that researching and writing several technical
blog-posts on certain interests that you think could be useful for others are
very good ways in knowing how to communicate with a technical audience and
improving your tech writing skills. This is done on HN every day.

Also get someone else to look at your report/blog/white-paper/etc for proof-
reading as you might not be able to see your own mistakes as you write it.

Lastly, reading and quoting the references are always a must. Also a way of
improving your technical knowledge and writing too.

